# How many times did you brush your dog this week?



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my dog is starting to do the summer shed. from Sunday to Sunday i've brushed him 5 times.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, I generally have to brush Baxter with his Furminator a couple times a week.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 19, 2014)

I use a deshedder about three times a week and run a slicker or pin brush through her coat almost every day. Tons of loose hair!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. That is a lot! Haha.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

None, gotta love low maintenance Pit Bulls (well grooming wise) :tongue:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Dammit - you've just reminded me!!! ..........................mind you baldy bum and tum greyhounds don't need much brushing (one of mine is).


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

sozzle: i use to own 2 Grey Hounds.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Times like this, I'm glad I own poodles and keep them cut short, no foo foo. The only time I need to brush them or comb them is if they've run through stickers, or had their ears in their food.

Joe


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Times like this, I'm glad I own poodles and keep them cut short, no foo foo. The only time I need to brush them or comb them is if they've run through stickers, or had their ears in their food.

Joe


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Echo (improper shedding coat PWD) I brush daily. She doesn't have a seasonal shedding, but she steadily sheds every stinking day. So I use a slicker brush daily and run it through her. Monthly I use a ShedMonster. I used to fulminate but that really rips up coat. Daily brushing otherwise i'm vacuuming daily. If I can catch it in the brush at least its not on the floor, and the counters, and the shelves, and the furniture and in the fridge and in the microwave... dog hair Everywhere!

Cookie (long coat chi) about twice a week with a slicker

Darby and Jack (bichon and poodle) slicker brush and follow through with a comb about twice a week


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I usually clip Sprocket in the summer but this year I decided to keep his fabulous coat. We are brushing him ever night before bed and I clipped his feet short.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. Sounds very pretty! I saw a dog the other day that the owner had clipped it's body, left a big wavy mane on it, and then had the fur just on its paws. Haha. It was pretty odd.


----------



## CesarMillan56 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeah, its good to have brush your dog. Daily as well as alternatively. 

Thank you


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, Baxter probably doesn't get brushed as much as my mom's dogs. They are shih tzus and they have a bit longer hair right now.


----------

